# Secret Cat Diary



## Kreth (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok, I confess, I'm a cat person...

http://www.lotsofjokes.com/cat_158.htm


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

LOL!  Ya sometimes you gotta wonder what they really are thinking about us.


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 8, 2005)

This is in stark contrast to the dog's diary:


Excerpts from a Dog's diary: 
8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE! 
9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE! 
9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE! 
10:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE! 
11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE! 
12:00 noon - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE! 
1:00 PM - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE! 
1:30 PM - ooooooo. bath. bummer. 
4:00 PM - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE! 
5:00 PM - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
5:30 PM - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!


----------

